# Odds of attracting a swarm?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If you put a worm on a hook and throw it in the lake will you get a fish? Maybe. If you don't fish will you get a fish? No.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

As far as advertising I get 99% of my calls from our state beekeepers club swarm capture list (best $20 I ever spent), it is also good to take fliers to your local police and fire Dept's. Good luck 8)


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

Make up a flyer with a picture of a swarm and your phone # and leave one at the local sheriffs office and police dept., power company, and timber companies. The majority of mine comes from the sheriffs Dept. I also have them posted at all the farm stores.


----------



## BertieFox (May 8, 2010)

The odds depend on how many swarms are happening that season, the carelessness or digilence of beekeepers in your area in allowing their hives to swarm frequently and the efficacy of your swarm trap.
For what's it's worth, I've caught 'foreign' swarms every year here by following this procedure:
1. Raise the swarm box up to at least five feet off the ground. I put a hive body on top of a lot of old boxes.
2. Put the box in a good position, such as south facing but with a LITTLE shade, and sheltered from the wind.
3. Put in some old combs... even very old battered ones are ok as an attractant. I don't use any fancy swarm lures or lemon grass oil, just smear the combs with a little old honey and keep renewing it as necessary.
4. Make sure the box is in place some time before the swarming season.
The way it works is that bees from all over come to steal the honey. When bees are looking for a new home when they swarm, some of the scouts 'remember' your hive location, and are quite likely to choose this in preference to other holes in trees etc.
Anyway it works for me. The height off the ground is one of the key features though.


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

I use an old worn out deep super.There is no need to using a good one or this purpose unless you intend to keep them in it.I use the old one and when I catch a swarm I remove them and put them in a new box and carry them to where I want to set them up.The old box was going to be burned so why not just use it for something like this.It already has that bee smell in it to help in attracting bees.I will use 3 - 5 old brood frames with comb plus swarm lure or lemon grass oil.Then I have a ketchup bottle with honey in it and give it a little squirt on top of the frames.It doesnt take much for bees to find it.Every time I go by I give it a little shot.It surely will keep bees coming by and checking it out.


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

Were do you live, are there hives in the area ?

Are you in the middle of a restricted subdivision, in/around Philedelphia ?

NO bees no swarms !

Many hives possible swarms !

PCM


----------

